# Happy Birthday, Cuchuflete!!!



## Kerena

I SMELL  [URL="http://fa.univision.com/attachments/univision/76759815331/4489/1/HappyBday_animatedCake.gif"]CAKE[/URL] ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY  DEAR FRIEND!!!

WISHING YOU LUCK, GOOD HEALTH AND HAPPINEESS IN LIFE, AND MANY YEARS IN THESE FORUMS!!!

YOU HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THERE WHEN I HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT THE ENGLISH LANGUAGE, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!  

Kerena


----------



## Vanda

Parabéns! 
Choochoo, salvador da pátria de todos!
You know how much we like you.
Muitos anos de vida!  
Muitas flores para alegrar seu dia.

​


----------



## romarsan

Feliz fiesta de cumpleaños Cuchu.

Que recibas muchos abrazos y todo el cariño que mereces.

Aquí traigo champagne para brindar 

y algo para comer 

Que tengas un precioso dia

​


----------



## lablady

From one daylily aficionado to another, a gift. 
Oh, what the hey; it's a special day, so here's another.  

¡Feliz cumpleaños! And may you have many more.


----------



## mirx

Felicidades señor Cuchuflete. Ojalá que todos sus propósitos y deseos se materialicen, y ojalá también que entre ellos esté el quedarse por estos foros por mucho tiempo más.

Un abrazo.

Mirx.


----------



## JamesM

Happy, happy birthday!!  Thanks for all your work here and your wonderful wit.  I hope you have a wonderful day!

I think you might be overdoing the daylily thing, though, if this recent photo is accurate:

http://www.schindlersdaylilyfarm.com/hans_daylily_field3.jpg


----------



## gotitadeleche

Oooops! I am a day late as usual. I hope your birthday was a very special day, because you are a very special forero.

Happy belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## SDLX Master

My best wishes on your most special day!  (though belated) 
Best,
Roger


----------



## Jaén

Muchas felicidades y mis mejores deseos hoy y siempre!!

Jaén.

Un día después, para variar!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Feliz cumple, Cuchuflete!!!*

*Silvia F.*


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Anda, llego tarde (como siempre).

Pero no importa porque aún estarás celebrando con los tuyos, así que lo verás a la vuelta.

Feliz, feliz no-cumpleaños to you, Cuchu!

Un abrazo


----------



## olivinha

Para o _mod that mods the best_, este forero incrível, companheiro de discussão inigualável e o Chuchu mais inteligente desta nossa horta: 
*Happy Birthday and many more!*
*And thank you, thank you, thank you. WordReference wouldn't be this WonderfulReference without Cuchu's hand.*​ 
Um super abraço com todo o meu carinho e admiração,
O


----------



## Vampiro

Llego tardísimo, unas mini vacaciones tienen la culpa.
Pero no podía dejar de saludarte.
Un gran abrazo, y aunque atrasado, un muy feliz cumpleaños.

Eduardo.


----------



## cuchuflete

Después de tantos modelos ejemplares de fruto tardío y dulce, voy llegando muy tarde para dar las gracias a todos vosotros.  Os agradezco la magnífica tarta de conejo saltando Kerena (agent provocateur  ), las flores da mesma flor Mineira Vandinha, nossa maestra da hipérbole, el sinnúmero de regalos de la buenísima Ro, for Lablady L, a gasp of delight at the thoughtfulness of a fellow hemerocalis nut.

<Stopping to catch my breath here.  Run-on sentences take a lot of energy, verdade?>

 Gracias a mirx, buen colega desde hace mucho, y para muchos años más, ojalá. Warm thanks to James and his generous spirit, and to Gotita, who was often one of the only five or ten people on line with me when all of this got started five years ago.  Gotita probably remembers that 18 July is also the birthday of these forums, as well as Joe Torre and Maríaguadalupe!  It hasn't killed us yet, Gotita, so let's try it for another five years! 

Muchas gracias a SDLX Master/Roger, a Jaén, y a Silvia Fernanda.  Me da placer cada vez que compartimos un hilo.  Hablando de fruto tardío, y sobremanera dulce, abrazos para Valeria M, y sueños de uma feijoada ou uma vatapá compartilhada algum día prezada O. 

Hola Vampiro,
Vacaciones. ¡Así se llama las actividades vampirísticas!  Bueno hombre, te agradezco
mucho el abrazo la buena compañía en esta fiesta.

Abrazos para todos vosotros.
c.


----------



## Mate

Querido amigo:

Ya no recuerdo cuándo fue la primera vez que nos cruzamos ni en qué discusión. 
Tampoco llevo registro del primer mensaje que me borraste, del primer consejo que me diste, o del último.

Solo puedo decir que, a esta altura de la vida, no esperaba ya encontrarme con un verdadero mentor. 

Y eso es lo que has sido --y espero que seguirás siendo-- para mí: un mentor.

Me siento enormemente agradecido por todo lo que aprendí y sigo aprendiendo de vos. 

Gracias, querido amigo.


Hoy cumple años un maestro
Qué digo maestro, ¡un mentor!
A quien hoy homenajeamos
Por ser un hombre de honor.

Y el que diga que no es cierto, 
Que ya no se apriende 'e viejo
Que las mañas se mantienen
Les digo que no ¡canejo!

No me importan cuántos años
Sí las flores que cultiva.
Flores de sabiduría
Que derrama sin empacho.

Y mejor corto aquí la rima
Si no el verso... se va al tacho.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Cuchuflete,

Después de tantas felicitaciones y celebraciones, solo puedo desearte que tengas un feliz cumpleaños. Ya se que es un poco tarde, pero igual quiero aprovechar esta oportunidad para agradecerte por tan estupendo foro del que haces parte. MIL gracias!! y ojalá lleguen muchos años más para celebrar.

De un humilde forero,
Colombo-Aussie.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños a uno de los referentes más sólidos de WR!
Víctor


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, Cuchuflete, grande entre en los grandes. Yo sí que llego tarde, me temo. Como no tengo el arte de Mate para la poesía, me centro en lo que controlo.... la cerveza . 

Ahí te mando unas cuantas, para que disfrutes de una fiesta como Dios manda.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## ILT

¡Feliz cumpleaños Cuchuflete! Desde este rinconcito del mundo te mando mis mejores deseos para que sigas disfrutando de la vida y nos permitas seguir disfrutando de tu compañía y tu sabiduría. Eres mi Master Jedi favorito.


----------



## chamyto

Bueno, yo también llego un poco tarde a la felicitación, pero como dice el refrán 
"más vale tarde que nunca"  (better late than never ? )


----------



## Mirlo

> Bueno, yo también llego un poco tarde a la felicitación, pero como dice el refrán
> "más vale tarde que nunca" (better late than never ? )


Yo secundo esto y me uno a la celebración...


----------



## ewie

Happy Birthday Mr.Flete.  (I'm not _late_, I'm 'fashionably early' for next year.)


----------



## JamesM

Wow! How did I miss this?


Happy Birthday, Mr. Cuchu!!!!!


No, that's not right.... the name is Cuchu...

No, still not right.... it's Cuchu...

Oh, I'll never get it right.

I hope you had a very happy birthday and that you are surrounded by acres of living bouquets in the spring.

All the best to you!

James


----------



## ROSANGELUS

F E L I C I D A D E S           C U C H U !!!!​ 
Un abrazo enorme, como todo lo que representas aquí ​ 
ROSANGELUS​


----------



## Fernita

Cuchu querido: sin comentarios. 
Muchas felicidades en tu cumple y gracias por todo, todo.

La Chirpeta.


----------



## cfu507

Happy birthday 
May all your dreams come true!


----------

